# freaking out...major panic setting in right now



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 20, 2007)

I looked out at the snow behind my house today and I saw footprints in the snow. Leading from the street all the way around my house to the back of my house where I keep my plant in the window. I can tell from the way the tracks are that someone walked out and turned right there where they stop to probably get a better view from the side of my plant. I put the plant out on a piece of board so it is outside the window and gets the most light. On saturday I had seen two cop cars drive down this other end of the street and turn away. I had had my plant in my room window at that time and had just taken it down as soon as I saw the black and whites. And today I saw some dude just walking down my street writing on a clipboard coming right for my house. So...I'm essentially freaking right now. I think I'm possibly being investigated? I dunno, maybe I'm just being really paranoid right now, but I'm pretty damn scared. Suggestions anyone? Should I just bury my plant out back in the woods and get rid of all my lighting stuff? It's one plant. Do you think they would seriously go after me for just one?


----------



## Growdude (Mar 20, 2007)

If you are just sticking the plant out the window where people can see and walk up then your askin for problems.

I would get rid of the plant, maybe someone can store the light for you.
But they might be watchin you so be careful.watch tryin to bury it. thats when they will bust you if there watchin you.

Goodluck


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 20, 2007)

Ugh...I mean it was to the back of my house. And behind me there is nothing but woods. You really do have to walk all the way around the back of my house and look up to see it. This is some depressing ****. I really don't want to have to get rid of my plant, but there's no way I'm going to jail for growing one friggin plant. I think I'll get rid of it tonight around 1-2am. Just go out real quick and bury it in the back.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 20, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> Ugh...I mean it was to the back of my house. And behind me there is nothing but woods. You really do have to walk all the way around the back of my house and look up to see it. This is some depressing ****. I really don't want to have to get rid of my plant, but there's no way I'm going to jail for growing one friggin plant. I think I'll get rid of it tonight around 1-2am. Just go out real quick and bury it in the back.


 
I just was lookin at your grow, you seem close to the street.
Do people walk down the street much?
Or are people outside alot in your area, looks a little populated, compaired to where i live that dont take much.

If you think you got people walking around your house thats not good in my book.
People get shot doin that here.

Your plant doesnt seem like it would get the cops all worked up but they might think you got the big operation goin on inside.

Just be cool.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 20, 2007)

well...That picture you saw is my room window right above my bed. And that is the view where I had been putting my plant. I never did what I do in the other room though. I don't put the board out and extend the plant outside of the house. It was always with the window closed just sitting ont he window sill. And that day I saw the two cop cars coming down that street I immediately stopped. Since then I haven't put the plant there at all. The only time I put it in the window is when the sun hits the back of my house. I have no idea why someone would think to walk around my house. We don't have a fence which is the problem. Even still I don't think I've ever seen anyone come into the backyard like this. Or I guess I just never noticed anyone. People who go on walks and stuff are never a problem. They stick to that road that you saw. But to see tracks leading from that road and cutting around my house has got me nervous.

I'm not even drawing high electricity. I have around 150w in CFL bulbs right now. My computer crapped out on me so that's been off. Just been using a laptop. So there shouldn't be anything suspicious about m electric bill for them to think I have some giant grow operation going. I just hate that it looks like someone is getting nosey.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow..your a pretty dramatic person there laser kitten!! This has a name bolth in the pot growing world and in the everyday world...

*CARMA*

Remember the post about wanting to "steal" taxpayer purchased ballast's?? Your thought depict your actions, your actions depict your thought and your life is depicted by your thoughts AND actions!! 

Kill your crop, make right with carma, and start over!! How many tries is this for you?? I think 3 right? or is it 2?? Didnt the other ones fail also?? What are you thinking, living in a residential erea and putting a plant in a window??? BUY a friggn light!!


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 20, 2007)

bleh. Indeed I did make that post about the lights, but it was just a thought. I wasn't really going to out there and do it myself. I have the money to buy a light if I wanted so it wasn't something I was going to do. Just a thought that occured to me. This is my very first plant. I've never grown anything before this. MMM...I just thought it would be too high up in the window and too small still to be able to identify what it really was. 

Guess you're right though on the Karma thing. Bad thoughts carry bad karma. I think this plant is going bye bye for sure. Instead of burying it I think I'm just going to cut the entire thing up into really fine pieces.


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 20, 2007)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> *CARMA*



Karma... I just see you write it a lot... That is all... Karma.:bong1:


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 20, 2007)

Anyone think I'm just over panicing or should I most definitely cut this thing to pieces and dispose of any evidence?


----------



## Bubby (Mar 20, 2007)

Make it easy on yourself, and kill the plant. 

edit: northernlightssmokn, that link is ridiculous.. "The Secret is released to the world! This ground-breaking feature length movie presentation reveals The Great Secret of the universe. It has been passed throughout the ages, traveling through centuries... to reach you and humankind."


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm sorry I should have said that there is a difference in karma and carma. carma is a new age thought (www.thesecret.tv). Karma w/ a "k" is more spiritual where you are "given Karma, good or bad. Carma w/ a "c" is self actual. YOU decide where and when through the power of "attraction" the amount of reward or consiquence you recieve. There is a HUGE difference between the two but the desired outcome is the same.


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 20, 2007)

It is so easy to get over paranoid in this lifestyle.  You aren't going to go to jail for 1 plant.  As long as no one knows, there is no reason for you to get in trouble.  Your electric usage is 100% normal.  I would just chill man.  If you live in any area with people, cops are bound to be around.  I would pop a :chillpill:


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 20, 2007)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I should have said that there is a difference in karma and carma. carma is a new age thought (www.thesecret.tv). Karma w/ a "k" is more spiritual where you are "given Karma, good or bad. Carma w/ a "c" is self actual. YOU decide where and when through the power of "attraction" the amount of reward or consiquence you recieve. There is a HUGE difference between the two but the desired outcome is the same.



Wow pretty cool man, thanks for the eye opener.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 20, 2007)

"This is my very first plant. I've never grown anything before this." 

I'm sorry. I remember a post that said "I'm back for round 2" I guess I was wrong. I appoligize!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 20, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> Anyone think I'm just over panicing or should I most definitely cut this thing to pieces and dispose of any evidence?


 hey u said that there were foot prints in your yard where is your electric meter or ur gas meter is it near where the prints are? i would say dont kill it just keep an eye out and keep the plant close to the tolit that way u can chop and flush. also do u have house hold plants in the house like a spider plant or somthing cause u could put that sucker in the window that the plant was in and just keep your plant under the lights for now on. but all and all its ur choice on what u want to do. good luck


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Mar 20, 2007)

my mother have that dvd, she belong to a group called New Age Truth and she deeply beleaves in CARMA abd the power of the cosmos


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 20, 2007)

hmm we have a lot of plants around the house, but nothing that would resemble MJ. The thing is I can tell by the tracks there are two spots they walked out away from the house and turned to get a better view of the windows. The electric gauges aren't by these areas. I mean...I really could just put it under the lights, but my set up isn't all that great. But that's soon to change cause I bought new lights and all. The only reason I had it out at all was because the sun is such a better source while I had poor lighting. I think I'm going to keep it inside under the lights and just keep a look out. If someone really does come I'll chop and flush. Over the main shock of paranoia now at least. Just gotta keep my gaurd up.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 20, 2007)

First off, dont chop and flush. You'll only plug the toilet...lol. Use the garbage disposal!!...double lol... I would take a clone and kill the mother. If you get raided, the one little clone will weigh way under the possesion law amounts for your state. By the time the clone is big your grow room will be set up. A clone is easyer to get dismissed in court than a 2 foot vegging plant. It's extreme but so is putting a mj plant in a window...lol! btw, what are the odds that it was a crackhead or neighbor that saw it? Were the tracks adult size boots or tennishoes? Uniformed cops dont wear tennisshoes. If it was undercover wouldnt they still need a warrent to enter the property? Yes the plant would be probable cause, but they should still need a warrent to enter the property. Was where the person walked away from the window and stopped again, be a perfect spot to take a picture? If so, kill that plant now and be rid of the headaches and worry. I bet your day has been all stressed because of this. Kill the stress and get on with life or go on with the grow and accept the stress as part of the procedure. Accepting it is also an acceptance of the consiquenses if caught. Also consider your grow!! Do you want pegged as a grower over one plant and red flagged? You will never grow a real crop of say...20 plants and sleap a peacefull nite the whole time. You will be on pins and needles knowing if your caught that it will be the second time!! Kill the plant and get a good nites sleep!! build a grow room and grow in peace!!!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 20, 2007)

are these "tracks" actually out of place, i.e where no footprints should be?
if so, i`d think one of your neighbours has been over for a proper look, as they may possibly have suspected it as mj, with you placing it out your window alone.How big is the plant, and did the tracks appear while your plant was on the ledge, in view?
If yes to any of these, "I" would ditch the plant. if a nosey neighbour has you tagged, then their next step for them to take, is the cop-shop.
but, one plant......are your state laws hard on growing small amounts, i don`t think they would class it as cultivation, but then again it`s down to your state laws. here in the UK it`s not so bad,still illegal,although you can have up to five plants and they will be confiscated.there is no further charges brought against you . however, if you have over five plants, you are charged with "cultivation with intent to supply" .that`s around five years. best way to go obviously, is to limit yourself to the confiscation limit, doing a see of green. but i like to keep four on the  go as i`m not sure if it`s five plants = arrest or confiscation. better to be on the safe side, four is deffinately only confiscation, but the cops won`t tell you that if you ask em`.:cop: .lol.
anyway m8, i`d keep the head down,wait and watch for the next couple of weeks(ppl,or cop cars slowing outside your gaf,
Good luck man and keep yer peepers open!


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 20, 2007)

if they were taking pics, they would be some really clear shots. I checked the line of sight from where the tracks were from outside and where my plant would have been. Right on where it would've been. My plant is 8inches tall right now. Not sure if it's a mother or what yet. The clone idea isn't bad though. From the looks of it the shoe prints were dress shoes. I can tell by the heel imprint in the snow that they're not tennis shoes. I'm not sure about needing a warrant. It certainly looks like this ******* just strolled right onto the property. I'm pretty sure it isn't a neighbor. I could be wrong though. And I would much rather it be a neighbor than a detective. I was planning on keeping it alive just for now and waiting it out a little. I might change my mind by later tonight and dispose of the pot it's in too just incase they did take pictures. But you're right, this has made my day rather shitty.

I checked outside where the foot prints lead. You see, right infront/side of my house is a small stream. They didn't pave over it with the road so it separates the street. You have to go all the way around if you want to come in down the other side. These tracks come in from that other side, hug the side of my house, and then jut outward to a point to view the side windows, then cut to the back of the house and walk outward again for a wider view, then continue the circle making their way down the other side and over my driveway where it connects to a sidewalk that leads back down the other street. So whoever came over here made a circle around and left back down that other side of the street. The tracks show no indication that they stopped over to look at the meters. 

However there are some tracks from my neighbors to the left of my house. But they don't circle their entire house. They go just a little behind the garage, but stay to the side. And I don't see any meters over there. Actually looks like two sets of prints. The thing is I don't know when they tracks were made. I had the plant out on the ledge and I didn't check to see if anything was there when I put it out. Then about an hour later I looked down and I saw them.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 20, 2007)

i read you say you have lots of other plants around the house?
you could always play dumb "if" anyone comes sniffin` about.
say that it sprouted out of some soil you bought for your "real" plants ,it looked like a nice plant so you decided to re-pot it and grow to see what it would turn out to be. play dumb for one plant, no problem. they could never prove you are lying, there for no case.
yeah that`s the path i`d take. i`d buy that.:stoned: :cop: :smoke1: :smoke1:
probably is neighbours, but play dumb if you really want to keep the plant.
Don`t volunteer any information to anyone.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 20, 2007)

hmm...I dunno if they would buy that. I just checked the MJ laws here. It said for cultivation: 1 ounce or less- felony- 18 months- $10,000 fine. So I'm thinking this thing is gone for sure now. The plant is 8 inches tall right now so I fall under the 1 ounce or less category.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 20, 2007)

18 months and a 10k fine! that`s unbeleivable, for less than an ounce!!
i don`t know what to say , i feel for ya man. that`s tight dude. your correct, get rid of that little monster, probably gonna be a dude anyway!
get rid of that sharpish, no messing about man. wait till the coast is clear. a few weeks, see what happens.then you can watch them safely, watching you.      keep yer peepers open for sure


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 20, 2007)

yeah...I'm pretty depressed that I'm cutting this thing up right now. But this is one anal state. My first grow is now over...I'm not sure if they can take my computers to search the activity...Think they could somehow link me if they come across this site and others?


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Mar 20, 2007)

if it was the police u would have had problems by now. if ur gonna plant it outside go ahead and do it unlooked. might just be a neighbor who knows it or one looking thru ur window. u have more an home invasion then an arrest to fear.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, I figured I'd play it safe and dispose of my plant. Which is sadly, what I did. So for a few weeks I'm just going to lay low and wait it out. See what happens if anything. And then I'll start up again. And by then I'll have all my new lighting systems so I can build my stealth grow box.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 21, 2007)

did u realy kill it? if so sorry to hear that. i would of baby set it for u lol. i know not time to joke sorry. but anyways i dont really know where ur from but im from the boston mass area and i do know one thing that they would need a search warrent to go in ur house and here thats not enough to get one. two if they went on ur land with out u knowing then that is trus passing so in court that would all get thrown out. but u did what makes u feel safe and thats all that matters. around here they have more to worry about than a couple of home growers. unless ur growing large amouts to sell. well u have a great day and sorry about the spelling for some reason i cant fuction this morning lol maybe its cause i havent smoked yet lol. oh buy the way if u look out my window u can see the police precent about 30 feet away lol so i get a little nerves once and awhile. peace


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 21, 2007)

haha, yeahh I had to take this one down so I could sleep easy.  It sucks because I enjoyed watching it grow so much, but I know I can always grow another one. And I most definitely will be growing more plants. But this time I'll do them the proper way and take the necessary precautions so I avoid all this in the future. I'll be back, you can count on it


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 21, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if they can take my computers to search the activity...Think they could somehow link me if they come across this site and others?


 
This information is for you and everyone else as well, LKGPP.

IF you do something that enables the police to seize your computer, then yes, the cops sure have people that can get into every site you visit.

Since you have posted personal pictures that identify you to both the house you live in AND your member name here on this site, then YES, the police could easily figure out that every post you've made here is from YOU as the actual person you are.

I keep trying to tell people NOT to post pictures that show enough of their real life property to identify themselves, but over and over, people just like you, have posted pictures of their cars, their house, their street, whatever. I remember several that show entire walls of the living rooms with photos and nic-nacs on tables. Good Grief! Cops are not stupid.

*It's no problem UNLESS you do something that enables the cops to seize your computer. Then, it's a real and tragic problem.*

Any cop worth half their pay could compare your pictures that you've posted as your member name, to the same exact place in your house and use it against you. They don't even need to get anywhere near the server to do this. They can't get any information from the server, so they would have to look for people who post nice clear pictures of their house and the houses across the street, cars parked on it and the streets themselves. That does all the work for the cop.

A cop friendly botanist to identify the plant in your window, on the stand and you're busted for growing.

If you PM me with the links to any pictures that you've posted that show your property, I'll be glad to delete them from the threads that they're in.

BE SMART PEOPLE. DO NOT POST ANY PICTURES THAT ANYONE STANDING IN YOUR HOUSE COULD IDENTIFY YOU WITH. If the cops are in your house anyway, you've done something that brought them there, like putting a marijuana plant in plain view of anyone who looks at your house windows.

I've been growing indoors, in 5 different states and three different countries. I've never even gotten a traffic ticket. I have no contact with any cops for any reason, ever. After 25+ years of indoor growing, I've never even come close to a bust.

ONCE AGAIN FOR EVERYONE:

DO NOT POST PICTURES THAT CAN BE LINKED TO YOU IF SOMEONE WERE STANDING IN THE SAME EXACT SPOT YOU TOOK THE PICTURE.

These things DO happen. Cops are sneaky, very sneaky. They will try anything to bust you. They get brownie points for busting people. They will try hard to bust anyone. They live for that crap.

DON'T GIVE THEM AMUNITION WITH WHICH TO BUST YOU.

*NO PERSONAL PICTURES OF ANY KIND ON THIS GROUP!!!!!!!*

Was I clear enough this time?

Thank you. Thank you very much.

Stoney has now left the building...


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 21, 2007)

well let me say this much NOT EVERYONE IS PERFECT some ppl learn from there mistakes they may have to pay for them and they may not but they do learn from them. I know that i do lol. I wish i was perfect than i would have everything i wanted but im not. i know that when u grow there is no time for mistakes at all in ur life but it does happen so like i said u have to learn from them and move on. peace


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 21, 2007)

Thank's stoney. And I'm sending you a PM now with thread links.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 21, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> Thank's stoney. And I'm sending you a PM now with thread links.


BINK, BINK, BAM, WHAMM, I got ya covered!

All good now.


----------



## krotch (Mar 21, 2007)

careful on the details of what yer gonna do with it. Any po' reading this might look at your house at 1-2am now. maaan having suspision is the worst thing for a home owner, cause now your in the book and they will suspect you until you move : ( b careful


----------



## absynth (Mar 21, 2007)

Ya know... what I would do personally... well Do you have any friends who are trustworthy?  I mean like you trust them with your very LIFE.  If so, maybe they would watch it for you for a little while.  If its within a few weeks of harvest it shouldnt be a problem.  I would do it for you because I totally feel your pain.
All the time and love you put into it and now you feel like you might have to kill it... I know it must be hearbreaking.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 21, 2007)

It was only a month old, but still I do miss it. I already disposed of everything too.


----------



## pussum (Mar 21, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> well let me say this much NOT EVERYONE IS PERFECT some ppl learn from there mistakes they may have to pay for them and they may not but they do learn from them. I know that i do lol. I wish i was perfect than i would have everything i wanted but im not. i know that when u grow there is no time for mistakes at all in ur life but it does happen so like i said u have to learn from them and move on. peace



Stoney is just trying to help him learn now before he has to learn from his mistakes when the cops get involved. The name of the game here folks is CYA Cover Your A**. Don't do anything that could reveal who you are. Don't say what state you live in, don't say what car you drive, don't say how many kids you have or if you are married or single. Nothing personal should be given out. I know it is hard sometimes to keep all that to yourself, especially when it is second nature to let out "oh my fiancee did this . . . " or "my grand am gt took a crap" in normal conversation, but best case here is that all that stays private. 

Really though, my best advice for you is to lay low for a while. Not just a few weeks, but a while. The plant is gone now, so rest easy, but not to easy. EVER VIGILANT! Destroy the evidence and just bide your time unitl you can start again. Also be smart about it. Everyone was young once and trust me 98% of the people in the world know what a pot plant looks like. Don't leave it on your window, or in plain site for that matter. Something like that being in plain site is grounds for an officer to come into your house without having a warrant.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 21, 2007)

hey i wasent downing stoney at all. and if anyone thought that than they thought wrong. thats why he is here to watch over ppl so they dont make the same mistakes twice and thats what he did thats why i said that no one is perfect and that they learn from there mistakes gotta go get ready to bring the kids to the circus have a great day everyone peace


----------



## pussum (Mar 21, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> hey i wasent downing stoney at all. and if anyone thought that than they thought wrong. thats why he is here to watch over ppl so they dont make the same mistakes twice and thats what he did thats why i said that no one is perfect and that they learn from there mistakes gotta go get ready to bring the kids to the circus have a great day everyone peace



Your the man sticky!!! I didn't think you were coming down on anyone I was just adding to your point.

Also, the circus rocks!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 21, 2007)

lol thanx man the kids should be here soon thats all they have been talking about lol. hey did u ever figure out what that white stuff on ur plant was?


----------



## pussum (Mar 21, 2007)

I got a couple experts working on it right now. So we should have some answers soon. For now I'll chaulk it up to just a natural thing till I have reason to think otherwise.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 21, 2007)

after reading all this thread i see one thing noone ever stopped to think of...maybe your neighbourhood was being scoped by a potential robber or someone who was running from the police

that would also explain why the presence of the cops after this...who knows..maybe other people saw these prints around their property and alerted the police to suspicious activity...or maybe a neighbour even saw the person and called police ...even the person you saw with the clipboard could have been dressed as a "survey taker" as a way to scope out the inside of your place

from what you say about where the prints were and what they had view of it would appear to me that maybe someone was scoping entry ways into the house ...and of course at the back of the house where they are less visible to traffic

sorry to hear you ended up chopping


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 21, 2007)

Any history of sleep walking ? maybe ya went out in the middle of the night for a look. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 21, 2007)

haha nah I'm pretty sure I wasn't out sleep walking. It's ok, I've been keeping an eye out here and there to see if there's any suspicious cars parked anywhere or if anyone is watching my windows or anything. I haven't noticed anything so far. Lol I feel like an old grandma peeping through her closed blinds. Not sure about a robber or something. If they enter the house they'll most definitely be a mutilated mess after me and my katana get through with them.


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 22, 2007)

Umm, if you just have one plant let it be... seriously do you think they would spend all those hours and man power for one plant?  

They are probably doing something unrelated to you.   Hell in most states the cops would laugh at the prospect of busting someone for one plant....

But def.. stop putting it by the window, and perhaps you might consider getting another normal plant to replace the it in the spot on the window... 

Well hope all is well with you and everything works out okay.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 22, 2007)

Dizoelio said:
			
		

> Umm, if you just have one plant let it be... seriously do you think they would spend all those hours and man power for one plant?


Yes, I've known several people who got busted for doing exactly what this lady has done.

There are real police that DO bust people for one plant. It happens every day. Yes, neighbors do call the police for one pot plant. Yes, they can tell what it is. Most ten year olds know what a pot plant looks like.

Yes, the police waste time busting one plant grows all the time.

Yes, she should not ever do that again.

Jails are full of people who had one little plant in their yard or window.

It depends entirely on the police in any given area. In Florida, people go to jail for ONE SEED. It's a felony in Florida. Instant Felony. Even if a person gets put on probation, they have a Felony conviction for the rest of their life.

No one should ever SHOW the entire world that they are growing pot by putting it in a window. Nosy neighbors own binoculars. They call the cops for every little thing they see. If one calls the cops and says there is a pot plant in this guys window, the cops in most places WILL come and check it out. If it's a pot plant, and they can see it, YOU'RE BUSTED.

I saw a guy get busted for having a ROACH. I knew him. He went to jail, right then. He was in jail for a week and put on probation for 5 years with a Felony conviction for possessing pot.

THIS IS NO JOKE PEOPLE. If you live in a place that this type of bust doesn't happen, I'm happy for you. In the USA, there are plenty of places that Barney Fife will bust you for just one seed. Pray you don't get caught there.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Mar 22, 2007)

the law is the law. it doesnt matter if its barely serious, archaic, technicality, miniscule, if they feel like being strict with it they can and will. so one plant might be seized or might be an arrest. if its just a seizure then the plant was worth keeping although i must say do to cloning potentials they could argue that your growing to distribute. my friend brandon today kept goin on and on about if ur on private property the cops cant search you and blah blah. idk if he knows what hes talking about. if the cops did base an unrest on her by walking up to the  window that might not go but what if they use benoculars to prove what it was? it just depends. but sum1 said why not keep a cutting anyway. why bother with a cutting if shes gotta hide that and if she starts up- with the cutting again its just another plant and no different when it grows roots.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Mar 22, 2007)

northernlightssmokn said:
			
		

> First off, dont chop and flush. You'll only plug the toilet...lol. Use the garbage disposal!!...double lol... I would take a clone and kill the mother. If you get raided, the one little clone will weigh way under the possesion law amounts for your state. By the time the clone is big your grow room will be set up. A clone is easyer to get dismissed in court than a 2 foot vegging plant. It's extreme but so is putting a mj plant in a window...lol! btw, what are the odds that it was a crackhead or neighbor that saw it? Were the tracks adult size boots or tennishoes? Uniformed cops dont wear tennisshoes. If it was undercover wouldnt they still need a warrent to enter the property? Yes the plant would be probable cause, but they should still need a warrent to enter the property. Was where the person walked away from the window and stopped again, be a perfect spot to take a picture? If so, kill that plant now and be rid of the headaches and worry. I bet your day has been all stressed because of this. Kill the stress and get on with life or go on with the grow and accept the stress as part of the procedure. Accepting it is also an acceptance of the consiquenses if caught. Also consider your grow!! Do you want pegged as a grower over one plant and red flagged? You will never grow a real crop of say...20 plants and sleap a peacefull nite the whole time. You will be on pins and needles knowing if your caught that it will be the second time!! Kill the plant and get a good nites sleep!! build a grow room and grow in peace!!!


 
I do not know the laws in your state, but a live plant regardless of wieght is "manufacturing" not "possesion"...So, whether you are caught with a clone or you are caught with a 6ft resin drippin bud monster it will still be manufacturing. Getting evidence dismissed will depend on how good your lawyer is.

Be careful flushing anything, if you are under investigation the cops could and do have screens installed in the sewer system to catch evidence that may get flushed leading up to a raid or during a raid.

Again, I do not know the laws in your state but police do not need a warrant to walk into someone's yard to investigate a suspicious plant in a window sill.

PLEASE BE CAREFUL!


----------



## pussum (Mar 22, 2007)

You want to talk about archaic laws. My friend lives in a city, a major city mind you, that will not allow sororities because there is a law from almost a hundred years ago that will not allow more than five women who do not share the same blood to live in a house together. This law was enacted to "prevent" cathouses. Sadly they enforce this law today. Worst of all a woman who was a foster parent was arrested and actually put in jail because she had six foster children (all female) living in her home with her and she had just moved into the city. 

So yeah, be prepared to be just as cautious with a single plant as you would with a hundred plants because no matter how "innocent" the crime is, a crime is a crime no matter how fair or just it seems to you. 


Also, this is a good time to mention to all Americans that it does say in our constitution that we can "rise up" against the government and overthrow them if we feel they are losing site of what is best for the common good.

VIVA LA REVOLUTION!


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 22, 2007)

*Hey LaserKittens, I am sorry to hear about your grow. its a terrible shame but its also better to be safe than sorry.*
*Personally, i would never put a plant in a window.*

*We got a clone that sits in our bath overnight while the girls get 12 hours rest. the windows are not clear, they are crystalised or something and i think everyone around here keeps the bathroom light on overnight.*

*Get yourself a stealth grow cupboard, well worth it as you can keep it there nice n safe. Our HPS lights up the grow room and from outside it just looks like a house light is on for the hour that it gets dark before the lights turn off at 7pm.

EDIT: i bet it was a craskhead creeping around your house lol
*


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah, it might have been some guy just creeping around. But even still I want to know for sure. I'm going to convert a tv stand into a small grow box. I'm just waiting on my new lights to come in. Going to put 4 65w fluorex flood lights in it along with a bunch of sockets to add all my other cfls. I just need to make a light proof door for it and install the computer fans that will ventilate and it should be good to go.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Mar 22, 2007)

so if u have say a limit of five legal plants and u had one branch with 6 currings cut off does that count as seven now?


----------



## tango420 (Mar 22, 2007)

Just in case it was LEO,  you might want to find a plant similar in size and apperance (thats not a marijuana plant) just in case anyone would come to your house


----------



## absynth (Mar 24, 2007)

I was talking to the guy who works at the hydroponics store (glad I did too) and he was telling me how much growth to expect with what kind of lights and basically what he said was if you want a plant over 2 or 3 ft tall you have to at least get an HID 400 watt.  Which of course makes sence to me after reading that guide about lumen output and the sun.  Where I live a complete HID 400 watt setup is 369.00

I know I've made at least that on profit these last few weeks so I'm going to spend the money and make sure I do it right the first time.  Just wanted to share what I learned in case you were interested!

Good luck!


----------



## 3patas (Mar 24, 2007)

hey not to fast they have a new sistem out on the market that will work mh & hps its cheap go to ebay they go from $150.00 to $600.00 if not since its your very first grow go with flourescent


----------

